# pirate look?



## mel0622 (Nov 8, 2005)

eww ugly expression.







one of my classmates said i looked like a pirate today. i was wear jeans and had them tucked in my black boots.






these were the shoes


----------



## irmati (Nov 25, 2005)

Interesting, nice boots - does remind me of a pirate now that you mention it


----------



## missdiorable (Nov 26, 2005)

sorta but its a cute look. i have those shoes minus the buckles mine tie up and around the boot. so it reminds of like native american shoes.


----------

